# Chicken math [emoji214][emoji213]



## Goats.galore (Feb 24, 2019)

We started with 9 (black australorp) chickens then decided 9 was too many at the time so we gave 4 to my sister. Fast forward a year & we got 12 more chickens (barred rock, Easter egger, black sex link, silver laced wynadotte) in 5 months I will be getting 15 more(dark/light/buff Brahma, black/white jersey giant, Delaware, sapphire olive egger, speckled Sussex). My husband is still at a loss why the chickens keep coming ! We dont even eat many eggs I just love watching them & my girls like collecting eggs


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is funny. I'm struggling with only having 11 chickens. They are lots of fun to have around.


----------



## Goats.galore (Feb 24, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> That is funny. I'm struggling with only having 11 chickens. They are lots of fun to have around.


Yes! I love watching them the second set aren't laying yet but they should start laying around the time the others get here


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

I understand! We got an incubator for Christmas and we have endless supplies of fertilized eggs... we're in trouble too!

My three year olds job is to collect the eggs, it's like a daily Easter egg hunt.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is a neat little incubator!


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> That is a neat little incubator!


Thanks! We had great luck with it. It turns the eggs automatically too!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Where did you get the incubator? My rooster is continually mounting his 4 hens, but no one has ever sat on the eggs. (DH eats them as fast as they are layed!)


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Goats Rock said:


> Where did you get the incubator? My rooster is continually mounting his 4 hens, but no one has ever sat on the eggs. (DH eats them as fast as they are layed!)


I got it on Amazon. It's the Brinsea 7 egg incubator with the automatic turner.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

A friend of mine has that one. I had to turn her eggs and put water in it when she had to go out of town for a funeral. I was looking at them a few weeks ago on amazon and it doesn’t look like it keeps track of the humidity or has room to put something in it to keep track ???? I have styrofoam one but I’m worried about it breaking when I store it. It finally now has some issue with the heating so time for a new one


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> A friend of mine has that one. I had to turn her eggs and put water in it when she had to go out of town for a funeral. I was looking at them a few weeks ago on amazon and it doesn't look like it keeps track of the humidity or has room to put something in it to keep track ???? I have styrofoam one but I'm worried about it breaking when I store it. It finally now has some issue with the heating so time for a new one


No, you're right, it doesn't give a humidity readout, and there isn't anywhere to put something to measure the humidity.

You fill the water from the outside and it is connected to the inner water holder that is a circular shape divided in half. Two days before the hatch you pour water all the way up so that both halves of the central evaporation disc are full so there's a larger surface area of water evaporating and increasing the humidity.

I feel like it's engineered well enough that it keeps the humidity at a good level just by nature of its design. Also, once the first chick hatched the humidity naturally increased as it dried off in the incubator making the subsequent chicks hatch easier by increasing humidity. I didn't touch the lid until everyone was successfully hatched, took about 24 hours.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That was one thing I did like! That you didn’t have to open the lid to put more water in. I killed a few chicks before when I had to open the lid to put water in during lock down :/ 
Hmm I might have to go for it. I don’t want another large one. We really just hatch chicks for the fun of it so don’t need one that holds 50 eggs. We usually only put maybe 10 eggs in at a time.


----------



## Goats.galore (Feb 24, 2019)

I’ve always wanted to hatch some out. But I’m not a fan of roosters lol


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I looovvvveee chickens. I have 2 myself but no rooster. They my babies. We havevan amicable relationship. I cuddle and feed them and they give me 60 eggs a month. I rescued both of them the day they hatched. The farmer sells them for snake food and as bulk chick farms. They have the most awesome personalities. In winter they share my daughters room at night. . My daughter teases me. She says I shoulda been a chicken mom. 
She doesnt realise I grew up on a chicken farm as a kid and its in my blood.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Goats.galore said:


> I've always wanted to hatch some out. But I'm not a fan of roosters lol


Lol I don't mind roosters, but I can sleep threw their odd times or crowing. It's when they start to get a bad attitude, which most don't but some do, that they are gone! I'm lucky and our sale yard sells poultry too so I'm not stuck having to eat old roosters lol my daughters rooster is penned up and going to be making a one way trip because he attacked her. But I have a little Millie fluer rooster with 2 hens and hes the cutest thing ever. But I also never made a pet out of him. By the time we realized my daughters was a boy it was too late :/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't like roosters either.

Besides that, some get mean and come after you, LOL. Doesn't make me happy.


----------



## Goats.galore (Feb 24, 2019)

My neighbor will have a olive egger rooster in a few months I may borrow him & have a little love shack for him & a few hens every now & then is that even a thing !?


----------

